

Architectural Defense from Drones - ChuckMcM
http://www.scribd.com/doc/104135119/An-Architectural-Defense-From-Drones

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this popped up on Popular Science (this is the original link) and its
intriguing. Clearly drones are hear to stay, and that means a lot of things,
but if you're on the receiving end of a hostile drone fleet, how do you
protect civilians? What about people who just want some privacy?

I would not be surprised to see celebrity landscape designers who put together
various 'privacy enhancing' features around a property that take into account
aircraft between 300 - 1000'.

I'm not sure what I expected with the emergence of drones as a force but this
hints at the directions we might see.

